# Smoking Garlic and Sweet Onions for Thx Giving Taters



## jzampier (Nov 18, 2012)

Getting Ready for Thx Giving, added some Sweet Vidalia Onions to the mix.

Smoking Garlic, Onions, added sea salt, course pepper and EVOO.  Smoking with Apple at 240* for 2hrs.













image.jpeg



__ jzampier
__ Nov 18, 2012






i will update when they are done.













Smoked Garlic.JPG



__ jzampier
__ Nov 18, 2012


















Smoked Garlic 4.jpeg



__ jzampier
__ Nov 18, 2012






Onions looked great, I squeezed out the excess EVOO, peeled it all with gloves, easy clean up.  Gonna do a trial run tonight I think with a few potatos.


----------



## flash (Nov 18, 2012)

Ahh, never tried the onions chopped up before. Interesting. Love to put garlic, butter and bullion cube on a half sweet vidalia.


----------



## driedstick (Nov 19, 2012)

Those look great very interesting are you putting any in your stuffing that would be tasty also if you are into stuffing?? great job let us know how the spuds turned out.


----------



## jzampier (Nov 19, 2012)

My inlaws are doing the stuffing and since I'm smoking one and frying the other, there is no "bird" stuffing. I'm considering smoking the taters too :)


----------

